

B2B sales for tech founders - JT123

Many of first time tech founders working on B2B offerings, sales is like a black box and we make lot of mistakes setting up sales teams and making it work together so that they attain their quota.<p>There are lot of tools which allows you to track emails, track customers, make calls etc, but there isn&#x27;t a tool which provide you a playbook, a guide which puts structure to all of this and help you succeed.<p>Keeping these problems I faced first hand, I am putting together a new offering and would love to get your feedback on the offering. If you would like to take a quick look at very early beta please request a demo here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1tfJZpc<p>If you have any comments or would like to discuss specific challenge you might have faced , please feel free to add it below in the comments.
======
JSeymourATL
> feedback on the offering.

The only way to get more info is a 15 minute demo? Smacks of an old school
smarmy sales gimmick. Gee, no thanks!

~~~
JT123
great feedback! we are working on cleaning some edges in the product and soon
make them available for self -serve. Currently it needs some hand holding.

------
sharemywin
In order to sell some kind of information based product I think you need
sellers background. This seems like a process. where has this process worked
before? my 2 sense.

------
jpetersonmn
It would be nice if you had more information on your landing page regarding
what this product is/does. What is it that I'm requesting a demo of?

~~~
JT123
great point. Added some details, please check again

~~~
jpetersonmn
Still not nearly enough information IMO. Good luck with your project though.

